# Roadmaster year?



## Oldude13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Any one know what year this one is? 
Thanks


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 13, 2015)

If it helps, AMF made bicycles in Little Rock from 1953 until 1962.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks i did find that out, 
I am trading a few things for it,


----------



## mrg (Dec 13, 2015)

riding on the ceiling?, think those are middleweights.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 14, 2015)

Love those fenders OMG nice.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 14, 2015)

i may part out will see, i want forks for a build


----------



## ratina (Jan 6, 2016)

I bet its a 56/57, thats around when they stopped making the springer fork and started using the star sprocket. If the serial number is on the bottom bracket (CWC style) it will have the year stamped at the end (ex. 56Cw) If it has an AMF serial, it will be on the left dropout and no one knows how to decode those. 

Did you end up buying the bike?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 6, 2016)

That's a cool bike with great original paint. Maybe you could find a loose fork that would work for your build?


----------



## Boris (Jan 6, 2016)

...and there's that stem again.


----------



## Barto (Jan 7, 2016)

I did a girls version of this bike for my oldest daughter.  Same springer, same star sprocket.  Came out super cool.  I always thought it was a 59.  Front end is a bit soft, could use some stiffer springs


----------



## how (Jan 8, 2016)

seems like the license tag will give you a clue of what year


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 9, 2016)

Just got bike in my hands

Tag is to current.
Bike is to nice to part out. Staying in my collection!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 13, 2016)

That chain wheel was primarily 1959 & 1960... Roadmaster used it and Skyliner[?]; also saw a girl's with Major on the chainguard... same chain-wheel.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 16, 2016)

ratina said:


> I bet its a 56/57, thats around when they stopped making the springer fork and started using the star sprocket. If the serial number is on the bottom bracket (CWC style) it will have the year stamped at the end (ex. 56Cw) If it has an AMF serial, it will be on the left dropout and no one knows how to decode those.
> 
> Did you end up buying the bike?




Technically, I think Leon Dixon has post 56 AMF info. Good luck getting any of it though!


----------

